
Ask HN: Thoughts on involving marketing and sales depart. when choosing a CMS? - AReallyGoodName
I know many of you guys are not a big fan of using a CMS, but when you work in a multi-brand company with a ton of requirements from different departments, things can get really complicated.<p>These guys (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.coredna.com&#x2F;blogs&#x2F;how-to-choose-a-cms ) suggested using the MoSCoW method. Thoughts?
======
mxuribe
As others have posted, involving (potential) users and key decision makers -
such as sales/marketing, etc. - is ALWAYS a good idea. The key here is that
you don't want to pose open-ended questions, because that doesn't help. You
need to corral these folks. Asking a sales/marketing person what they think of
this platform or that in such a generic fashion, will no doubt lead to general
comments such as "oh, it seems to be a user friendly system" (according to or
against what measurement?)...or comments like, the "UI and/or buttons seem
good", etc. Nope. Instead, what you want is to very concisely drive these
stakeholders down a very specific path to extract very specific feedback, in a
quantifiable manner from them. You want feedback that is actionable when
making your decisions. To be able to think of ways of corralling these folks
is a skill; don't be fooled into thinking this is so easy. But you should
definitely give it a try. Good luck!

------
itamarst
The purpose of software is to serve its users. Choosing software without
involving the end users seems like a bad idea, no?

------
shenanigoat
Are the sales and marketing departments using the CMS?

Talk to the content managers and people that will be using it every day. Ease
of use is key in a CMS. Most enterprise CMS will have functional parity but
vastly different UX/UI.

------
SerLava
I'm in marketing and do most of my work in a proprietary CMS.

1\. See if it has to integrate with any software. Find out what marketing
really really needs to still have, and what they could switch out if
necessary.

2\. See what they do. What kind of changes they need to make and how often.
Find out what sorts of changes cannot wait weeks for an IT ticket.

This could narrow it down, and then you can get input from the other
departments and iterate toward a decision.

Then have them play with it. They'll probably say oh shit, why can't I just do
_____.

------
tootie
I've rarely worked on a project where this wasn't mandatory. In fact,
marketing frequently owns the budget for our projects and for software
licenses. They are easily swayed by savvy sales teams that show off a smoke
and mirrors demo so make sure you explain the actual cost involved of
customizing a system because it's usually more than the cost of licenses.

------
sogen
At a company I previously worked we tested three different options before
settling into one. Yes it takes longer but everyone involved had hands-on
experience and could give real insights based on their usage.

In the end, the company is now using several: SugarCRM enterprise, Alfresco,
Target Process, Github, etc., based on solving different needs and goals.

------
thruflo
That's a pretty good idea, actually. Especially if you're working in a big
company. It might take a while to get things off the ground, but selecting a
CMS should not be JUST a technical problem; it should be an organizational
"problem".

------
dc_ploy
Drupal is opensource and doesn't require a licence. It can also be hosted on
premise or in cloud. My org uses a multisite setup of Drupal.
[https://www.drupal.com/](https://www.drupal.com/)

------
teddyh
See also CMS Critic
([https://www.cmscritic.com/](https://www.cmscritic.com/)).

That said, _everybody_ seems to move to Wordpress these days. It’s not nearly
as diverse as it used to be.

~~~
tootie
My company does a lot of high-end CMS builds and WordPress is never even on
the table. The hot thing at the moment is headless cloud CMS like Contenful or
Prismic. Our deep-pocketed clients are more likely to go for something like
AEM or Sitecore. For low-touch systems, we'll usually just recommend a static
site generator.

~~~
edwarddennisau
I've heard of Sitecore, but AEM. What's that?

~~~
tootie
Adobe Experience Manager. It's surprisingly pleasant from a DevOps
perspective. It has a ton of features and fundamentally "works" but it can be
onerous and has some weird architectural decisions.

Since Adobe acquired Omniture and some ad management companies, it sells it as
an all-in-one marketing platform even though those integrations are mostly
worthless. It makes for an awesome marketing demo, but it's ultimately very
disappointing.

------
tixocloud
Given that they are ultimately the end-users, you'll want to involve them.
Spend some time going through their process. Job shadow them and see what they
do. A lot of times, things that they say may not be what they do.

------
CaseInsensitive
As long as you're only involving the key decision makers, I don't see it being
a problem. Might actually help the IT guys in the long-run as they know what
to expect from the marketing and sales departments.

------
cm2012
There's a reason the most popular products are popular. Really consider
Salesforce.

